
In the DNA of ancient infant, scientists find traces of the very First Americans - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/technology/in-the-dna-of-an-ancient-infant-scientists-find-traces-of-the-very-first-americans/ar-BBHPZx6?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
DrScump
Much more thorough story posted 2 hours ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16067109)

